# Would you... ?



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

A recent post made me wonder.... how likely would you be to purchase food someone else had bought and stored for years (even assuming it had a lot of good years of shelf life left)...

Food is just not one of the things I'm willing to buy "used" ... Especially if I don't know the person. 

What about others? Assuming it was local and a really good deal? Would you or would you pass?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I would have to physically see the food before purchasing it check wrappers and such...would they deliver the food?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Good question?? I think this is a before and after thing for a lot of folks. To think of buying used food most would say no way.
After a total SHTF and your food stores run out you'll say yes to just about anything! I'm good for quite some time and hope like H 
I'm never in that position but time will tell!


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

baldman said:


> I would have to physically see the food before purchasing it check wrappers and such...would they deliver the food?


Sorry, I mean hypothetically.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

SDF880 said:


> Good question?? I think this is a before and after thing for a lot of folks. To think of buying used food most would say no way.
> After a total SHTF and your food stores run out you'll say yes to just about anything! I'm good for quite some time and hope like H
> I'm never in that position but time will tell!


Good point! Although I'd bet after SHTF, no one would be selling food they didn't want to store.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I saw that thread. I thought to myself, "Man, I don't know you and am not going to take your word for the condition of the food."


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I am in no way fully prepared yet. I was just going through things tonight, and I have a LONG way to go. I'd say we would be good for 3 months, but still plenty of work to be done here.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> I saw that thread. I thought to myself, "Man, I don't know you and am not going to take your word for the condition of the food."


Agreed.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I would buy factory sealed bucket food like WISE buckets. I would inspect them top to bottom!
I have barter items and would surely trade if the conditions were right and I have a wingman or 2
during the trade.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dmet said:


> A recent post made me wonder.... how likely would you be to purchase food someone else had bought and stored for years (even assuming it had a lot of good years of shelf life left)...
> 
> Food is just not one of the things I'm willing to buy "used" ... Especially if I don't know the person.
> 
> What about others? Assuming it was local and a really good deal? Would you or would you pass?


Excellent question dmet. At this point in my life, no, I would not buy food that has been stored for years by someone I don't know.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Excellent question dmet. At this point in my life, no, I would not buy food that has been stored for years by someone I don't know.


Nope, you have no idea how it was stored and under what conditions. After SHTF, that will change but for now I would pass.


----------

